# DQ250 in traffic



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Anyone else having problems with their DSG DQ250 (that's the 6 speed S-tronic) with unsmooth take off & jerkiness when crawling & maneuvering.

Mine some times wont budge for solid 4 seconds (after I lifted my foot from the brake). It just stands there motionless and then decides to buck like a bull.

I know DSG is notorious (DQ250 especially) with traffic. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

not experiencing similar problems, but have to say that rarely I drive in traffic.
How many miles your car has? maybe a DSG recalibration might be worth...


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

kevin#34 said:


> not experiencing similar problems, but have to say that rarely I drive in traffic.
> How many miles your car has? maybe a DSG recalibration might be worth...


Hi Kevin,
86000km on the clock.

I did the DSG recalibration (VCDS) and it held nicely for a month or so. 
Its not as bad as it was before the recalibration. But still feels like the car cant be driven in slow traffic or parking maneuver (parallel park or crawling to another car bumper or parking wall)



kevin#34 said:


> but have to say that rarely I drive in traffic


How is that possible?  
Unless you live in country side, any decent Italian city is basically small tight streets and traffic light humping. :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Get the DSG Oil/filter replaced.
One of the faults to look for when buying S/Hand.
Hoggy.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi,
I have done:
Filter and oil DSG change + recalibration last month.

Still it bucks a lot 

It perplexes me how Audi can use old tech from 2003 and still not "update or refine it" through out the years. 17 year old tech and same problems like from Golf 5 GTI.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

AlexanderC2 said:


> Hi Kevin,
> 86000km on the clock.
> 
> I did the DSG recalibration (VCDS) and it held nicely for a month or so.
> Its not as bad as it was before the recalibration. But still feels like the car cant be driven in slow traffic or parking maneuver (parallel park or crawling to another car bumper or parking wall)


ok, I understand. 
if the DSG oil&filter change has been done last month together with the recalibration, not so much to do I guess... :-|



AlexanderC2 said:


> How is that possible?
> Unless you live in country side, any decent Italian city is basically small tight streets and traffic light humping. :lol:


you are basically right, but as a typical Italian  , I prefer to use a scooter to move around the city center, my 20's don't like so much the traditional Roman potholes :lol:


----------



## revulike (Jun 15, 2018)

No problems, very smooth.
2015, TT, 34k miles.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Could be mechatronics


----------



## E.L.Wisty (Sep 19, 2018)

AlexanderC2 said:


> Anyone else having problems with their DSG DQ250 (that's the 6 speed S-tronic) with unsmooth take off & jerkiness when crawling & maneuvering.
> 
> Mine some times wont budge for solid 4 seconds (after I lifted my foot from the brake). It just stands there motionless and then decides to buck like a bull.


Yes. Smooth as silk on all changes though.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

DPG said:


> Could be mechatronics


No fault code with VCDS or OBDELEVEN. (Should there be a fault code for this mechantronic failing?)

I heard solenoid valves can be responsible for gas/throttle application.

Im sure like 99% that its mechanical problem because I also had the DSG firmware updated as well as recalibrated.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

DPG said:


> Could be mechatronics


I shudder (a bit like the car) every time I hear that word!

Save your money, don't bother with oil changes etc I did all that back in 2011(?) with my Mark 1. My issues, jumping when dropping from 2nd to 1st and 'pulsing' revs ended up being the mechatronic unit which I had to replace at a cost of over £2,000! Apparently the car, which I sold some 9 years ago, has run like a dream ever since!!


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> DPG said:
> 
> 
> > Could be mechatronics
> ...


Shouldn't there be at least some fault code if something as big as mechatronics is busted? (I have zero fault codes)

I heard solenoid valves can also be responsible.


----------



## TT'sRevenge (Feb 28, 2021)

AlexanderC2 said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > DPG said:
> ...


No fault codes will come up. I didn't even know that Mk3/8S TT's could have the DQ250... I thought they stopped using this trans but I guess not.

Does definitely sound like a MU issue though, any 8S would be far newer than the the "problem years" for that gearbox but that doesn't mean the don't have issues outside of that?

Is car under warranty still?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I had a similar issue in expense as 35mphspeedlimit, I have the mech unit fail on my mk1, cost me just under £2k to fix, turned out to be a break in a solder tract, I had fault codes for solenoids not having a plausible signal, was intermittent for a while then became more frequent then died ! I had no real issue going through the gears but had the flashing prnds when this would fail, ended up in limp mode so could drive it home but at a very slow speed


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

gogs said:


> I had a similar issue in expense as 35mphspeedlimit, I have the mech unit fail on my mk1, cost me just under £2k to fix, turned out to be a break in a solder tract, I had fault codes for solenoids not having a plausible signal, was intermittent for a while then became more frequent then died ! I had no real issue going through the gears but had the flashing prnds when this would fail, ended up in limp mode so could drive it home but at a very slow speed


I had to have the clutch plates replaced on my Mark 2 too and the guy I sold it to had another issue that was just covered within the 5yr extended warranty that I had taken out. Whilst I didn't have a problem with my Mark 3, I test drove a 2020 A3 recently and it had an issue from cold on accelerating from a standstill so I guess there are numerous issues that can arise with S-tronic gearboxes which, otherwise, are excellent.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Does it do it all the time or is it initially smooth when starting from cold but becomes jerky and problematic after it's warmed up, say after 30-60 minutes?


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

powerplay said:


> initially smooth when starting from cold but *becomes jerky and problematic after it's warmed up*, say after 30-60 minutes?


BINGO!! YES!!

When its cold its smooth. Once it warms up (+20min of start stop drive). Then the jerkiness and bucking while maneuvering happens!

Pls tell me that you know what it might be :?

P.S- TT REVENGE -> the car is sadly out of warranty.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

AlexanderC2 said:


> powerplay said:
> 
> 
> > initially smooth when starting from cold but *becomes jerky and problematic after it's warmed up*, say after 30-60 minutes?
> ...


Unfortunately that's a well known symptom of mechatronic failure, had it myself with an older TT some 10+ years ago.

It might be possible for a specialist to diagnose and fix, normally it's faulty sensors which control the clutch clamping pressure I believe.

Mine was replaced under warranty, so I guess that was the easiest solution at the time. I've seen this with variety of VAG cars not just Tt, eg A3, Golf etc.

If out of warranty I think you'll probably put the change out of £2k towards a coffee, unfortunately.


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

powerplay said:


> AlexanderC2 said:
> 
> 
> > powerplay said:
> ...


So replacing the valves is not the same as full mechatronic replacement? (In terms of $€£?)

Shouldn't there be a separate warranty for transmission?


----------

